# Snake boots vs snake chaps



## Dog Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

What you prefer?


----------



## Ocmulgee44 (Oct 1, 2019)

If I was really serious about walking on snakes I would wear both!
I am just a hunter and I go with boots.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 1, 2019)

Got em both - Danner Pronghorn and Turtle Skin snake chaps.  Chaps for me.  Super light and breathable.  Picked em up quail hunting down in Nic's territory.  80% of the guides wore the Turtle Skin chaps.


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 4, 2019)

Boots for me.  I just like the one and done feature of putting on my boots and I'm good to go.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 15, 2019)

Hate both.  If I must, snake gaiters.  Most comfortable by far.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2019)

I wear the boots when quail hunting in South Georgia. I have the chaps but have to wonder if you are still exposed for a bite on the foot if you are only wearing chaps.


----------



## wiiawiwb (Sep 19, 2020)

I have the Turtleskin gaiters and am in the process of selecting new boots with full-grain leather.  I'm hoping the boots will be thick enough to prevent a fang from penetrating through.

How comfortable are the Turtleskin chaps and can you attach to your boots (or under them) in any fashion?


----------



## Slewfoot (Sep 20, 2020)

I have been in the south woods heavily since the 70s.   Chaps are much better than nothing but Boots protect your foot which pigmy rattlers can fasten to.   So if you are wanting complete protection, wear boots.   If you cannot find a pair of boots to fit good, again, chaps are better than nothing but they are hot if your hunting.  
Otherwise just watch where your walking very closely.  

Many Bites are from someone who grabbed a snake that they thought was dead or other preventatable activity.


----------

